
Front End Newsletter: Issue #1 - tm33
http://frontendnewsletter.com/issues/1#start
======
exolymph
Looks cool. Congrats on starting the newsletter! They're fun, can be very
rewarding when you build an audience, and professionally useful too.

~~~
49531
Do you have any tips on running a successful newsletter?

~~~
exolymph
Full disclosure: mine isn't especially successful, although it's growing. That
said, I subscribe to several _very_ successful newsletters -- Stratechery
Daily Update, Today in Tabs, for example -- and what I've observed is that 1)
they're consistent and 2) they have very particular personalities.
Differentiation is an important part of deciding what content to include and
how to present it. For what it's worth ~

